# Quick poll for you guys



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

My son and I jam all the time, him on the drums and I play the guitar. My girlfriend likes to sit back and just listen to us. Well she keeps riding me about playing something at this local joint that has an open mic night every Thursday night. I finally relented and am going to play tomorrow night. I kind of have a warped sense of humor and I am a huge smart ass. I figure since she keeps ragging me I am going to play the attached song. Do you all think I should?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

lamo that is hilarious... DO IT!!! and make sure she records it lol


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I voted yes, however, as a precaution, don't dedicate it to her, so that if she gets pissed, you can say, "I wasn't singing it to you"


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

DO IT!!! lol


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I love Stephen lynch he is one of my fav comedians. It's not easy remembering lyrics in front of people. Good luck.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I voted yes but welcome to the single life!!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Do It!! DO It!!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Hahaha.... Do it!


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Went to this joint tonight and found out that you get booked for 10 min slots. Well the above song is only 3 min so I had to do 2 songs. First one was Shinedown's acoustic cover of Skynyrd's Simple Man. It went over pretty well. Second song was the Stephen Lynch song and I dedicated it to my girl. WOW she really doesn't have a sense of humor! She got pretty pissed and stormed out at the end. I of course laughed my a$$ off as did everyone else.

Good news is that I won tonight so that was an easy $100 in my pocket. Not sure if it is good news that I could be single again or not. I figured I would give her a day or two to cool off before I tried calling.

My buddy took video so once he uploads it I will post it here if you all want. The last 30 seconds of the video is the best. You get to see her storming off cussing up a storm.






Here is the first song I did for those of you not familiar with it.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Man, you better call soon. Who put you up to singing that damn song anyway? lmao


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

OoOoOo....you are in trouble! You better hope she forgives you!


----------

